# Comb Storage



## ConservatvHippy (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi,

I have had bees off and on for years and was looking to grow to 6 hives this year but a health issue made me cancel my package order this past spring.

Now, I am looking forward to next year and get the 6 hives I want.

I had some nice drawn comb for this year and stored it in my workshop.
My question is, how long can comb be stored? Is there any thing special I should do with the comb in storing it over winter?

Thanks for your experience.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I store my honey supers (the comb part) in the shallow body setting in an upside down hive outer cover, Plug any holes and cover the top so nothing can get in that way. I have some I have had stored for 5 years and it is still fine. Biggest thing is to keep wax moth and other bugs out.

 Al


----------



## ConservatvHippy (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks Al. I know it may seem like a stupid question but the start of the season is so critical, it is worth asking a stupid question.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I didn't see any thing stupid in the question. If they were brood comb you should probably freeze them 24 hours to kill any wax moth eggs that may be present. You can do a couple frames at a time in a freezer attached to the fridge.

 Al


----------



## txsteele (Nov 19, 2014)

I put mine in Rubbermaid boxes. I had wax moths get in mine several years ago. They are air tight now.


----------



## k9 (Feb 6, 2008)

txsteele said:


> I put mine in Rubbermaid boxes. I had wax moths get in mine several years ago. They are air tight now.


That's thinking outside the box....sorta.


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

I have no where to put my frames so I store in sealed brood boxes with moth crystals (not moth balls) and boric acid mixed with lard. SO far so good.


----------



## chester5731 (Jul 6, 2011)

ed/La said:


> I have no where to put my frames so I store in sealed brood boxes with moth crystals (not moth balls) and boric acid mixed with lard. SO far so good.


Please tell me more about the boric acid and lard. How much of each? Will that work without the moth crystals?


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

I live on the gulf coast with mild winter and lot of bad bugs. You will not need it with your cold winter. I use it to kill roaches hive beetle and was moth. I mix as much boric acid that lard will accept. Applied on paper for easy removal this spring. I do not let the bees get at it. I might have 200 drawn out frames ready to go. Save the bees a lot of time


----------

